

45% discount on Practical Data Science with R - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2014/05/save-45-on-practical-data-science-with-r-expires-may-21-2013/

======
jmount
Just an explanation/apology, I did read the submission guidelines (
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
) before posting this. I didn't see a blanket anti-promotion policy. I
obviously have a big vested interest here, but I also think my book and a
discount on my book will be of some interest to many on hacker news (given how
important data analysis is to many startups).

